# My Wont Eat Pellets



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

i added sand to my tank yesterday , now i cant get them to eat pellets anymore. any suggestions ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They're probably just spooked from you adding the substrate.
Give them time and I'm sure they will eat them again.
My best advice is dont feed them anything but pellets for a while to make sure they get back on them.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> They're probably just spooked from you adding the substrate.
> Give them time and I'm sure they will eat them again.
> My best advice is dont feed them anything but pellets for a while to make sure they get back on them.


x2


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I fed my Reds a Feeder the other day.. Big Mistake ! . they were skittish and wouldn't eat pellets for almost 3 days. Not worth it IMO. Keep on Pellets and introduce Raw fish soon.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

what happened to me was,

I fed mine pellets threw out the winter. Now they have a hard time eating anything else.

Just slowly get them back to what ever you want to feed them.
They will eat in time.


----------

